#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  В мае под Москвой пройдёт недельный ретрит по Ваджрасаттве под руководством Кхен Ринпоче Нгаванга Намгьяла

## Нико

ЧТО ПРЕДСТАВЛЯЕТ СОБОЙ ЭТОТ РЕТРИТ?
Ретрит пройдет в рамках Тибетского Буддизма ньингмапинской традиции линии Дзогпа Ченпо Лонгчен Ньинтиг. Он включит в себя недельную групповую практику визуализации Ваджрасаттвы и начитывание 100-слоговой мантры (ожидается, что к концу ретрита каждый участник начитает минимум 10 000мантр). Кхенринпоче проведет в начале ретрита полное посвящение(ванг) в Ваджрасаттву, а также даст теоретические наставления и инструкции по практике. В заключительный день ретрита будут проведен групповой тцог и посвящение заслуг. 

Ваджрасаттва является Самбогакайя Буддой, имеющим максимальную силу и способность очищать живых существ от любой негативной кармы, накопленной не только в этой жизни, но и вплоть до наших бесчисленных перерождений назад в прошлом. Начитывание 100-слоговой мантры Ваджрасаттвы является самым мощным существующим методом по очищению кармы на уровне тела, речи и ума. Практика Ваджрасаттвы освобождает от любых кармических долгов из прошлого, предотвращая созревание негативных ситуаций в жизни в будущем и создавая благостные причины, в конечном счете, для освобождения от страданий самсары и достижения просветления.

Особенность этого ретрита в том, что он пройдет в период священного буддийского месяца Сака Дава. Именно в этом месяце Будда Шакьямуни появился на свет, достиг Просветления и ушел в Паринирвану. Все эти важные события празднуются традиционно в течение месяца Сака Давы и кульминационно – в его полнолуние (на него выпадет заключительный день ретрита). В буддийских писаниях сказано, что эффективность любой практики Дхармы в этот период, в частности прохождения ретрита и начитывания мантр, возрастает как минимум в сотни раз и приносит скорые плоды. 

КАКОВЫ УСЛОВИЯ РЕТРИТА? КАК МОЖНО УЧАСТВОВАТЬ?
Мы предлагаем на выбор 4 варианта:
ПОЛНОЕ УЧАСТИЕ. Вы безотлучно присутствуете на ретрите с 15 по 21мая, с проживанием(в ретритном зале) и вегетарианским питанием в д.Яхрома(МО) . Ретрит начнется 15мая в 16.00 и закончится 21мая в 14.00. Только по предварительной записи. Количество участников ограничено до 15. При себе обязательно иметь четки со счетчиками, спальник, коврик для медитации, сменную одежду, кружку, тарелку с ложкой, свои умывальные принадлежности и средства гигиены (зуб.щетку, пасту, шампунь, полотенце), удобную сменную одежду. Стоимость участия – 12000руб. Для брони места – оплатить аванс 6000руб, остаток 6000 руб.оплатить до 7мая. 
ЧАСТИЧНОЕ УЧАСТИЕ. Если Вы не располагаете временем для полного ретрита, Вы можете присоединиться на 1 или несколько дней. Присоединиться можно лишь начиная с 15мая, не позже. Стоимость 1 дня – 2000руб. Бронь места лишь по предварительной записи и полной оплате количества дней участия до 7мая.
ДИСТАНЦИОННОЕ УЧАСТИЕ. Если у Вас нет времени и возможности к физическому участию в ретрите, то Вы можете участвовать удаленно, на расстоянии, или из другого города. Главное условие - Вы должны иметь лунг (трансмиссию) на 100-слоговую мантру Ваджрасаттвы. Вы проделываете начитку мантры самостоятельно, дома или еще где-либо, считаясь полноправным участником ретрита. Для этого, до 7 мая Вам необходимо прислать свой запрос об участии (вкл.ФИО и фото) и оплатить стоимость участия – 6000руб. По окончанию ретрита, до вечера 20мая сообщить организатороам по телефону или эл.почте количество начитанных Вами мантр. 21мая Ламами будет проделано заключительное посвящение заслуг, включая Ваши данные.
СПОНСОРСКОЕ УЧАСТИЕ. Если у Вас нет лунга на мантру, или Вы не собираетесь начитывать мантру, то Вы тем не менее можете накопить себе заслуги, совершив пожертвование на проведение ретрита (Ламам) в любом удобном размере до 14мая. Для этого желательно также прислать ФИО на почту к организатором и сообщить о совершенном пожертвовании, которое будет включено в список о посвящении заслуг к концу ретрита.
ПО ВСЕМ ВОПРОСАМ О РЕТРИТЕ, ЗАПИСИ НА УЧАСТИЕ и др. обращаться к организаторам:
Тел: +7 926 – 768 – 73 – 53 (Юлия)
Тел: +7 929 - 575 - 11 - 86 (Елена, только с 9апреля)
Эл.почта: sungdrelling@gmail.com (Елена)

Оплата за любое участие в ретрите производится на ЯК 4100 1315 6533 673
или по ссылке онлайн https://money.yandex.ru/to/410013156533673

https://www.facebook.com/events/1526612020978466/

----------

Ometoff (25.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (25.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (25.03.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

Как то странно. Ретрит по дзогчен с начиткой мантр. А в мячики Вы играть не будете?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Круто, дают Ваджрасаттву! За 12000 всего!

----------

Эделизи (25.03.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Чего-то как-то да ))) :

"... Вы можете участвовать удаленно, на расстоянии, или из другого города. Главное условие - Вы должны иметь лунг (трансмиссию) на 100-слоговую мантру Ваджрасаттвы. *Вы проделываете начитку мантры самостоятельно, дома или еще где-либо, считаясь полноправным участником ретрита. Для этого, до 7 мая Вам необходимо прислать свой запрос об участии (вкл.ФИО и фото) и оплатить стоимость участия – 6000руб.* По окончанию ретрита, до вечера 20мая сообщить организатороам по телефону или эл.почте количество начитанных Вами мантр. 21мая Ламами будет проделано заключительное посвящение заслуг, включая Ваши данные...."

Свечи принесённые с собоЙ-  Богу не угодны  :Frown: 
(сам такой, но хоть-бы замаскировались для вида)))

----------

Эделизи (25.03.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Как то странно. Ретрит по дзогчен с начиткой мантр. А в мячики Вы играть не будете?


Эделизи,  :Smilie: , это одно из нгондро линии Лонгчен Ньингтик.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.03.2016), Эделизи (25.03.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Круто, дают Ваджрасаттву! За 12000 всего!


Лично я считаю, что это круто, и сумма приемлемая вполне. Проживание и питание - 7 дней.

Решила добавить, почему я так считаю.

1) За последнее энное количество лет не слышала, чтобы приезжий лама проводил с учениками подобного рода интенсивные ретриты, тем более по нгондро. Семь дней - это круто!!! 
2) Ваджрасаттва - насущная для всех практика, но многие боятся делать по ней ретриты, отчасти из суеверий ("во время Ваджрасаттвы происходит много неприятностей и т.п., болезней и пр." "Это чистка кармы" и бла бла бла). Коллективный ретрит придаст уверенности, особенно если рядом будет Учитель. 

3)Вначале будет дарован ванг Ваджрасаттвы. У многих его нет! 

4) Уединённая, аскетичная обстановка. То, что надо.

5) Месяц Сака Дава. Идеален для таких практик. 

6) 12 тыс рублей. Для многих это "слишком", но подумайте, сколько мы тратим на поездки в Индию и Непал ради нескольких дней учений. Это несравнимые затраты.

И я ничего не рекламирую, просто сама собралась на этот ретрит и рада до безумия такой возможности. Тем более там всего 15 участников помещение выдержит...

----------

Ometoff (25.03.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Чего-то как-то да ))) :
> 
> "... Вы можете участвовать удаленно, на расстоянии, или из другого города. Главное условие - Вы должны иметь лунг (трансмиссию) на 100-слоговую мантру Ваджрасаттвы. *Вы проделываете начитку мантры самостоятельно, дома или еще где-либо, считаясь полноправным участником ретрита. Для этого, до 7 мая Вам необходимо прислать свой запрос об участии (вкл.ФИО и фото) и оплатить стоимость участия – 6000руб.* По окончанию ретрита, до вечера 20мая сообщить организатороам по телефону или эл.почте количество начитанных Вами мантр. 21мая Ламами будет проделано заключительное посвящение заслуг, включая Ваши данные...."
> 
> Свечи принесённые с собоЙ-  Богу не угодны 
> (сам такой, но хоть-бы замаскировались для вида)))


Все вопросы -  к организаторам).

----------

Дубинин (25.03.2016)

----------


## Нико

С 15 по 21 мая в славном и теперь священном граде Яхрома, что в Московской области, прошёл 5-дневный ретрит по Ваджрасаттве с начитыванием стослоговой мантры, под руководством Кхен Ринпоче Наванга Намгьяла (линия Лонгчен Ньинтиг Дзогпа Ченпо традиции Ньингма). Участники ретрита (около 21 чел.) за пять дней (5 сессий в день) сообща начитали 158563 мантры Ваджрасаттвы, заслуги от чего и поднесли просветлению ради блага всех живых существ в 15-й день по лунному календарю священного месяца Сака Дава 2016 г. Сарва мангалам!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.05.2016), Монферран (25.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

Мне интересно: кто-нибудь *физически* способен начитать стослоговую мантру более 30 тысяч раз за пять дней (пять сессий в день, около 1,5 часа в сессию на чистое начитывание)? Это сделал Кхен Ринпоче...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2016)

----------


## Olle

> Мне интересно: кто-нибудь *физически* способен начитать стослоговую мантру более 30 тысяч раз за пять дней (пять сессий в день, около 1,5 часа в сессию на чистое начитывание)? Это сделал Кхен Ринпоче...


Говорят, при хорошем навыке - 4 минуты круг.

----------


## Нико

> Говорят, при хорошем навыке - 4 минуты круг.


Так, чтобы все слоги чётко произносились?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.05.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Мне интересно: кто-нибудь *физически* способен начитать стослоговую мантру более 30 тысяч раз за пять дней (пять сессий в день, около 1,5 часа в сессию на чистое начитывание)? Это сделал Кхен Ринпоче...


Арифметика подсказывает, что кхенпо развил скорость 800 мантр/час, произнося мантру за 4,5 секунды, 45 мс в среднем на слог. Эмахо!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.05.2016), Нико (22.05.2016)

----------


## Olle

> Так, чтобы все слоги чётко произносились?


Говорят, что по другому нельзя.

----------

Нико (22.05.2016)

----------


## Olle

> Арифметика подсказывает, что кхенпо развил скорость 800 мантр/час, произнося мантру за 4,5 секунды, 45 мс в среднем на слог. Эмахо!


Это же нашептывание, мантра не "орется" в слух, поэтому скорость совершенно другая.

----------


## Нико

> Это же нашептывание, мантра не "орется" в слух, поэтому скорость совершенно другая.


Главное - чтобы не про себя).

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это же нашептывание, мантра не "орется" в слух, поэтому скорость совершенно другая.


Не верю, что можно вышеуказанную скорость держать дольше минуты. Даже когда христьянские аскеты бормочут весьма скоро "гос-ди помилуй", они делают перерывы для стука головой об пол.

----------


## Нико

> Не верю, что можно вышеуказанную скорость держать дольше минуты. Даже когда христьянские аскеты бормочут весьма скоро "гос-ди помилуй", они делают перерывы для стука головой об пол.


Тут не делают перерывы для, пардон, стука головой об пол. ) Мантра читается "на едином дыхании", т.е. нет ни единого вдоха и выдоха,  сделанного без одной или нескольких мантр. Такова техника, но я ею пока не владею, посему причисляю это к т.н. сиддхи "реализации мантры на уровне речи".

----------

Olle (22.05.2016), Владимир Николаевич (22.05.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

Простите за моё невежество , но какой от этого всего профит ?

----------


## Olle

> Простите за моё невежество , но какой от этого всего профит ?


Прикольно! :Wink: 
А какой профит от "квансум босаль"?

----------

Нико (22.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Простите за моё невежество , но какой от этого всего профит ?


Накопление заслуг и очищение нег. кармы, не слыхали о таких?)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Тут не делают перерывы для, пардон, стука головой об пол. ) Мантра читается "на едином дыхании", т.е. нет ни единого вдоха и выдоха,  сделанного без одной или нескольких мантр. Такова техника, но я ею пока не владею, посему причисляю это к т.н. сиддхи "реализации мантры на уровне речи".


Из жизнеописания старца Харлампия Дионисиадского. Наставника молитвы Иисусовой: «Выслушав этого молодого человека, Харлампий говорит ему: на один вдох я могу произнести 100-200 молитв».

----------

Дондог (28.05.2016), Нико (22.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Простите за моё невежество , но какой от этого всего профит ?


Не принято об этом говорить, но на протяжении всего ретрита были знаки того, что он проходил весьма успешно. Это отметил и учитель, и ученики замечали. Прям как по канонам))).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.05.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Накопление заслуг и очищение нег. кармы, не слыхали о таких?)


Слыхать-то слыхал , но конкретики " на выходе " не наблюдал .

----------


## Шавырин

> Не принято об этом говорить, но на протяжении всего ретрита были знаки того, что он проходил весьма успешно. Это отметил и учитель, и ученики замечали. Прям как по канонам))).


Знаки ... 

" Когда жертва идёт на зов ,она во всём видит знаки " (с) Ночной Дозор

----------


## Нико

> Знаки ... 
> 
> " Когда жертва идёт на зов ,она во всём видит знаки " (с) Ночной Дозор


Я это не вам написала, а тем, кто в ваджраяне))).

----------


## Шавырин

> А какой профит от "квансум босаль"?


Не знаю.

----------

Нико (22.05.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Я это не вам написала, а тем, кто в ваджраяне))).


При том , что цитировали меня .

Бывает.

----------


## Нико

> При том , что цитировали меня .
> 
> Бывает.


Да, бывает!

----------

Шавырин (22.05.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Возможно в этой теме пригодятся ссылки и переводы отсюда:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=16159

(п.с. насколько знаю Стослоговою практикуют не только в Тиб. буддизме, и не только во всех буддийских странах Гималайского региона, но и в Китае, Японии, Вьетнаме...,  и в том числе и в линиях традиции Дзен/Чань/Тхиен... )

----------

Шавырин (22.05.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

Я к чему вопросы стал спрашивать ...

У меня был опыт начитки Ваджрасаттвы , круг минут 30-40 , после этого молчал часа полтора , тупо не хотелось говорить .

А тут такой экшн .

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Совместная обширная\большая практика (тиб. друб-чен) Ваджрасаттвы. Коллективный затвор, как сейчас  говорят - ретрит.

А у Кхенпо наверное дыхание специально для практики мантр поставлено\выработано, чтото наподобие того как в способе горлового пения.

----------


## Нико

> Я к чему вопросы стал спрашивать ...
> 
> У меня был опыт начитки Ваджрасаттвы , круг минут 30-40 , после этого молчал часа полтора , тупо не хотелось говорить .
> 
> А тут такой экшн .


Тут поскольку условия ретриты были таковы, что хош-нехош, а читать надо, у людей открывалось по ходу второе-третье и т.д. дыхание, и оказывалось, что вовсе не так страшна стослоговая, "как её малюют". )))

----------

Шавырин (22.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Совместная обширная\большая практика (тиб. друб-чен) Ваджрасаттвы. Коллективный затвор, как сейчас  говорят - ретрит.
> 
> А у Кхенпо наверное дыхание специально для практики мантр поставлено\выработано, чтото наподобие того как в способе горлового пения.


Но это был не друбчен, а "ретрит по приближению". Друбчен - это когда безостановочно, днём и ночью читают.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.05.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но это был не друбчен, а "ретрит по приближению". Друбчен - это когда безостановочно, днём и ночью читают.


Извиняюсь, ошибся. Не внимательно прочёл, думал, что постоянно ктото поддерживал чтение.

Но всё равно: группой затвор - сильнейшая практика, особенно по Ваджрасаттве. .

----------

Нико (22.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Извиняюсь, ошибся. Не внимательно прочёл, думал, что постоянно ктото поддерживал чтение.
> 
> Но всё равно: группой затвор - сильнейшая практика, особенно по Ваджрасаттве. .


Да, и я в этом убедилась))). Всё равно на сон не более 4-5 часов у меня уходило, откуда только силы брались).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.05.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Накопление заслуг и очищение нег. кармы, не слыхали о таких?)


1. А в чем состоит заслуга? Если твердить "дыр бул щыл"--тоже дадут?
2. Чистка кармы в буддизме невозможна, сюрприз!

----------


## Нико

> 1. А в чем состоит заслуга? Если твердить "дыр бул щыл"--тоже дадут?
> 2. Чистка кармы в буддизме невозможна, сюрприз!


Сюрприз в том, что Вы ничего не знаете о буддизме)))))!

----------


## Монферран

> Сюрприз в том, что Вы ничего не знаете о буддизме)))))!


Это же вроде бы естественные вопросы о догмах, у ув. Дениса.
Очевидно же, что мысли о чистке того, чего нет, - могут совсем даже не умиротворять.
Карма - это просто деятельность. Например, действие - мысленное переживание о карме.
Поэтому мудрец сказал, что зеркалу нечем пачкаться.

----------


## Дубинин

> 1. А в чем состоит заслуга? Если твердить "дыр бул щыл"--тоже дадут?
> 2. Чистка кармы в буддизме невозможна, сюрприз!


В тибетском ещё как возможна:
1. Раскаяние  (переживание  вместо позитива- негатив- возвращаясь к содеянному в воспоминаниях- и есть "отработка" в добровольной лайт версии- разных адских следствий).
2.Мантры- визуализации предположительно ведут к реализации "божественной гордости"- что кроме прочего = Пресечению (т.н. зёрен кармы)
3. Намерение при искушениях в будущем- быть "плюсом"- ослабит тенденцию к повторению негатива.

----------


## Альбина

[QUOTE=Нико;756054]и поднесли Вложение 19972просветлению ради блага всех живых существ в 15-й день по лунному календарю священного месяца Сака Дава 2016 г. Сарва мангалам!

А женщин то большинство  . Удивительно .

----------

Монферран (23.05.2016)

----------


## Ometoff

> Главное - чтобы не про себя).


Я часто в окружении людей  далёких от буддизма, и начитываю мантры  про себя, приходится. Так ведь тоже можно начитывать про себя, когда не один.

----------


## Нико

> Я часто в окружении людей  далёких от буддизма, и начитываю мантры  про себя, приходится. Так ведь тоже можно начитывать про себя, когда не один.


Можно в повседневной жизни, но в ретрите лучше вслух.)

----------


## Olle

> Можно в повседневной жизни, но в ретрите лучше вслух.)


Шепотом. 
Чтоб только воротник тебя твой мог услышать.

----------


## Аньезка

> Вложение 19972


Эта бабушка (Таня, кажется) - она везде и всегда. И не меняется уже много лет. На всех фотках, которые я видела из ретритов, проходивших в России (и не только), она присутствует. Как свидетель из Фрязино) И всегда поближе к ламам подбирается, наверное, там полезное излучение исходит)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.05.2016), Денис Евгеньев (25.05.2016), Нико (25.05.2016), Эделизи (25.05.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

О, это классная бабушка. На одном из ретритов так походя, случайно, дала мне такой дивный совет, который мне буквально глаза раскрыл. Дакиня ))

----------

Аньезка (26.05.2016), Нико (25.05.2016)

----------

